# Keg King V4 Seems a bit Noisy



## Peakey (16/11/18)

Hey,
Just wondering if anyone has anyone experienced a noisy kegerator? I've read a couple of people mention gurgling but this does seem excessive. Best description of the noise is it sounds like milk frothing at the cafe whirring in and out. I've got audio on my phone but not sure how to upload. Can hear it from down the hall behind close door (maybe 8m away around a few corners?) and is louder than the fridge compressor and makes movie watching a bit annoying.

I've started a warranty claim with keg king but so far it's slow going and their returns policy is a bit crap if they determine it's not an actual fault. So wanted to see if it sounds a bit out of the normal. And if you've had to deal with them with warranty how you've found it?


----------



## fdsaasdf (16/11/18)

I have a Kegerator series 2 that I've had for 5 years (bought 2nd hand) and it has never made a sound like that. Occasionally when the compressor kicks in the circulation fan starts to whir (cheap bearings in a cheap fan that I could probably replace) but it makes less noise than the 5 year old Whirlpool fridge in the kitchen.


----------



## Peakey (16/11/18)

Thanks for the reply. That's what I would expect they just concern me because in their response they're claiming gurgling is normal and that if I return the goods I'm at risk of having to pay freight both ways if they assess as normal. I think it's a pretty rubbish tactic to stop people making warranty claims tbh.


----------



## Peakey (16/11/18)

Uploaded audio to youtube. The loudness definitely comes and goes.


----------



## Rambo (16/11/18)

Keglands website has a warning about the noise their kegerators make. It says something about the gas used. Check that out, they have audio too I think.


----------



## Peakey (16/11/18)

Yeah fair had a listen to theirs and does sound the same as what I'm hearing. Bit annoyed if keg king had a similar warning I would have preferred to build my own keezer than have this noisy piece of crap.
My mates series 3 and 4s dont have the same noise so it's strange they made a change for the worse


----------



## ibegood (16/11/18)

My Kegland one is that ******* noisy it would drive me crazy if it was in the house and i'm going deaf. I can't believe how noisy it is, would never have bought had i known. Gurgling never stops whilst it is running, they need to sort this out


----------



## Peakey (16/11/18)

Consider me driven crazy... trying to watch a movie atm with it gurgling away


----------



## awfulknauful (17/11/18)

There is another thread on here about the noise of the Kegerators.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/kegerator-for-indoors-quiet.93219/
Hope the movie wasn't, One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## Peakey (24/1/19)

Just for anyone that stumbles across this issue. I sent the fridge back and so far the noise is 100x better and you practically have to have your ear to the fridge to hear the gurgling. Keg king said they did some repairs, not sure what they were. 

The warranty process wasn't the greatest and practically had to keep digging the boot in to get any updates out of them, emails unresponded to phone calls not returned etc. Was disappointed a few times when was either told it was ready or would be ready and when asked next it wasn't coming. In the end including 2 week christmas close down they had the fridge around 6-7 weeks.

Hope the sound stays away but guess will find out with the heat we're currently copping.


----------

